# Does vasectomy change hormones released during sex?



## Dadof3greatkids (Jul 23, 2012)

I've Googled this and can't find a complete answer.

I've read that male ejaculate contains several hormones which (assuming unprotected sex) cause a physical reaction in women. 

See Semen acts as an anti-depressant - 26 June 2002 - New Scientist.

Does anyone know whether men who have undergone a vasectomy still release all of these hormones? 

I understand that a man's hormones (e.g., testosterone) are not normally impacted by this procedure in terms of HIS body. However, in taking his swimmers out of the "mix" is he also taking out the other presumably anti-depressive hormones out as well that he would otherwise provide to his partner during sex?


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Every hormone with heavy origin in the testes (like testosterone) will be present in a smaller amount in the ejaculate. Another issue is if these hormones have any sort of real influence in a woman's behavior. That's still out there...


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

It's doubtful that a vasectomy would have any effect on this as semen is made up of different compounds, sperm actually only making up a small amount of it. The 3 compounds thought to have mood altering effects in women are estrogen, prostaglandins and oxytocin, and they are contained in the seminal plasma, not the sperm itself.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Being able to have sex without fear of pregnancy probably increases any anti-depressant effect of post-vasectomy semen!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

What are you really trying to get at here? Are you afraid that you'll lose your W and/or that she'll get more depressed after you're cut?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm actually LESS depressed since my husband was snipped because I no longer have to take hormonal bc.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I'm actually LESS depressed since my husband was snipped because I no longer have to take hormonal bc.


You got to take this into account. BC pills have know effects on mood and sex drive for many women. Probably enough to offset all the hormones you could release during sex.

Of all the reasons not to get snipped this ain't really a strong one.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Athol Kay had some discussion about this on his blog about a little over a year ago. It's a common enough theme, wife presses husband for vasectomy, wife has affair or even gets impregnated by OM, that you do see a pattern if you hang around marriage forums even for only a few months. I think there's clearly something to it.


----------

